# Troy Bilt Pony 42" Questions



## ssgperry19 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I am new to the forum, but had my mower for about a year now. Bought it brand new in May 2010. Kinda has some, I guess you can call them, issues with it. 

First off, the most noticeable, whenever I engage the blades, it gives off a loud squeal until the engine is back up to speed. I start them at WOT.....Should I slow the engine down first?

Second, the brake pedal is shaking really bad in anything over 3rd gear. Won't go any faster in any higher gear. Pedal just stops and starts shaking real bad. Sounds like something if off underneath it. Not sure what it is, though.

Lastly, I want to be able to mow in reverse. I know how to disconnect the safety switch already. Just want to know of any dangers (to the mower) if I do. I live alone on a 2 acre property. Not worried about hurting anyone else. I have to constantly stop, stop the blades, turn around & start them again. Quite annoying.....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds as if the belts are stretched(deck AND drive).Are they the original belts?If so, you might need to replace them.Starting them at higher rpm is suggested,to keep from "bogging"the engine.
You should also check the pulleys,on the deck.The squealing could be due to dry/worn bearings,in the pulleys.
Disconnecting the reverse switch is a common request,and though a dealer/repair facility CAN"T do it,the owner can.There is no harm to the machine,but if it's under warranty,it will void it.


----------



## rlcj248 (May 30, 2012)

*pony*

Hello...i'm new to the board too. Does anyone know how to disconnect the reverse safety feature on a 2011 lawn pony? it's not quite the same as a 2010 model. any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tmarie (Jan 29, 2013)

Where is the bar located that releases the wheels when my mower want start and I need to roll it up on my trailer?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tmarie said:


> Where is the bar located that releases the wheels when my mower want start and I need to roll it up on my trailer?




Welcome to the Forum!..tmarie.. If it has one it should be on the rear of the mower on the back plate that has the hitch pin hole. Maybe another member will have more info for you.


----------

